# Well it's that time of day!  ☺



## glued2it

*Cheers SMF!*


----------



## geek with fire

Does that mean I have your permission to go home now?  If I get one more I-D-10-T phone call today, I'm afraid I'm gonna lose it!


----------



## jfish63

I am about 2 hours from a nice cold dunkel weizen


----------



## cowgirl

Oh man glued........did you have to do that to us?


----------



## glued2it

Yea josh, just head out and tell your supervisor I said it was OK.

Pattie I thought I was doing good! It's past noon


----------



## goat

Hey glued,  I will drink with you.  I hate to see anyone drink alone.  That is how those rumors get started.


----------



## glued2it

Thanks goat! 









This ones for the ones who have to wait. I drank one for you!


----------



## jbg4208

I know exactly what you mean.


----------



## walking dude

*burp*
been here waiting for you guys to show up


----------



## richoso1

Well, if it's chillin' time... let pop the top!


----------



## glued2it

You not going to get very far with one bottle!


----------



## gramason

I'll have one with you tomorrow Glued, taken a break today.


----------



## glued2it

SLACKER!


----------



## walking dude

like my uncle used to say, when i asked him to go up town for a beer........

he said

if we are going for only one beer......i aint going.........now 10-12, i am in there.........


----------



## gramason

Family night.


----------



## richtee

Welcome to SMF JFish!  Head over to the Roll Call forum and give us a little introductory post..I'll be waiting with my Hacker-Pshorr Weisse   :{)


----------



## bigal

You all suck!  I'm just sobber'n up! 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Ready for round 2 though!


----------



## bustedluckbarbq

I've known Gramason for a long time.... one thing he's not is a slacker when it comes to beer!! Try keepin' up with him sometime!!

one other thing... it's that time of day... anytime of day.....


----------



## abelman

Having a nice, cold Barley Pop as I type,


----------



## richtee

Slobberin'?   ;{) Another late Wings Game Al... 2 pork loins and a rolled shoulder roast, containing sage, onion and Progresso breadcrumbs. And a toasty 23Â° here too! Right after I feed the kid with loin trimmings I made into fajita fixins anyway...


----------



## smokeys my pet

Yea me too but, I have to refrain forever do to me being stupid!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## cowgirl

At least you had one for us, thank you glued!


----------

